# New Avengers Trailer



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]xuR3wSKeNOc[/yt]

I'm gonna need a few changes of pants for this film.


----------



## Nebz (Oct 12, 2011)

Totally looking forward to this!
I'm really hoping we get some action against Skrulls. I watched some street footage of a fight scene w/Thor and Captain America against some CGI guys but I really don't know who else they'd use @[email protected] It must be a surprise since whenever it comes to showing action in the trailers it's always small snippets of already known characters running/flying around and/or looking in a certain direction (looking up sometimes) with explosions and debris.

Regardless, the Captain America fanboy in me wants to twist and shout.

EDIT: I also loved the interaction they have between Iron Man and Captain America. "Civil War" ftw


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 12, 2011)

I am quite looking forward to how this film turns out. Its going to be interesting to see if they are able o weave in all of the plot points established in the individual films and make them work in unity with each other. Its a labour of love that has been in production for years and I hope it works for Marvel films. They may not be the best films ever, but they are still good.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2011)

looks SO good. Im excited, especially after seeing they upped the production value on Captain America, so this should be awesome.


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 12, 2011)

Excited for this movie because of the build up from the previous movies(i.e Iron Man, Thor, etc.). High hopes for the movie.

Crazy idea. What if this movie pulled a "Harry-Potter-2-movies-1-story" type of deal(I know its *HIGHLY UNLIKELY,*but cmon)?? Like the movie was too long and had to be chopped in half OR thirds. Would you still watch it??


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2011)

Only acceptable it the movie is made into a trilogy or something. I really hope the Part 1/Part 2 thing doesnt catch on. Its just a ploy to make money from a limited amount of source material and stretch it out over 2 payments of 8 or 9 dollars.


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 12, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> Only acceptable it the movie is made into a trilogy or something. I really hope the Part 1/Part 2 thing doesnt catch on. Its just a ploy to make money from a limited amount of source material and stretch it out over 2 payments of 8 or 9 dollars.



Yeah, you're right. It's best if the Avengers get a proper sequel/trilogy. Please discard my dumb idea...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cannot wait for this film. The only Marvel movie I need to watch is Captain America then I'll be fully prepared and ready to watch the epicness that is The Avengers.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2011)

I came.

I saw.

I came again.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 12, 2011)

After seeing each heroes individual movies, I want to see how the producer will make them interact with each other. Although it's called the Avengers, I think it would be a nice little tidbit is they showed some of the sub-characters from the other movies like Loki or Warmachine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:


> After seeing each heroes individual movies, I want to see how the producer will make them interact with each other. Although it's called the Avengers, I think it would be a nice little tidbit is they showed some of the sub-characters from the other movies like Loki or Warmachine.



Loki is the villain in the Avengers.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 13, 2011)

Gahars said:


> I cummed.
> 
> I changed.
> 
> I cummed again.




*Fixed.*


----------



## Necron (Oct 13, 2011)

Jizz everywhere


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 13, 2011)

This movie better not suck in expectations. It is guaranteed epic. Anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks freaking awesome.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 14, 2011)

F*cking awesome.


I'll be honest, I already hate the new Bruce Banner.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 14, 2011)

This is either going be the best superhero movie ever made or the worst. I'm really hoping for the former. Awesome trailer.


----------

